
Brave New World of Computing in Schools Turns Out to Be a False Dawn - rbanffy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/nickmorrison/2019/05/08/brave-new-world-of-computing-in-schools-turns-out-to-be-a-false-dawn/#41054e9f343d
======
ecpottinger
Problem, rigid programming problem in school will not develop a love in
programming.

When I was in school the problems given to me by the teachers were boring,
more important if you solved the problem with methods they did not
understand/teach you got reduced marks.

At home I would write simple orbit simulation (with graphics) on my PET
computer, voice pattern, 3D graphics with rotations and even a very simple AI
program.

What did I get at school? Add a bunch of numbers or draw simple graphics.

Worse, for the girls I am willing to bet there were things they would be
interested in trying to program on the computers but their interests were
never covered by the school's type of courses.

